# Small animal boarding? Help please!



## rachaelf (Feb 6, 2011)

I am considering doing small animal boarding (rabbits, guineapigs). I wondered if there was anyone who has experience of this who would be able to give me rough ideas of insurance prices and what I would need to do to set up the business. Also is it profitable? Thanks, Rachael


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Rachel, I have no experience my self. I do know that a lot of rabbit boarders (and all good ones) want to see rabbit vaccination cards before boarding rabbits. Its probably also a good idea to keep rabbits and guinea pigs in separate sheds and on different areas of grass.


----------

